# Sad news:  RE: Doug aka Gou Ronin



## KenpoGirl

For those of you that know him when he use to post here Doug aka Gou Ronin, sent me an email this morning, after a year long fight with cancer his lovely wife Jacqui passed away last night

     You can send your condolences to Doug at dougee@canada.com or sign a guest book set up to support Jacqui in her fight. The link is, http://www.cherwaty.com/jbook/index.php  , please wait until after 12:00 pm EST to post per theri request.  I will post funeral arangements when I get them.

 I am so dad, Doug and Jacqui had the most obviously loving relationship that I had ever seen. It is such a waste to take her away from him so soon.

     Rest in Peace Jacqui, you fought the good fight.

     Dot


----------



## Rob Broad

.


----------



## Bammx2

.


----------



## Kempogeek

.


----------



## Kempogeek

Thank you Kenpogirl for the link and his email. I will definately send my condolences to him. I know what he's going through as I lost my mom to cancer last May. You are right, it's a waste that both were taken so soon. I managed to let go but still get a little mad....Steve


----------



## theletch1

.


----------



## shesulsa

.


----------



## KenpoTess

There are No Words Doug.......

You have Seig's and My condolences.


~Tess & Michael Seigel


----------



## Bob Hubbard

.


----------



## Lisa

.


----------



## bdparsons

.


----------



## psi_radar

.


----------



## Goldendragon7

.


----------



## Rich Parsons

With respect,

Jacq is a great person. She welcomed me into her house and put me up, while I was visiting and training in the area with here Husband and also when her husband Doug was not involved with the events. She is a great giving person, that I respect and have the priviledge to know. 


Doug, as we talked just let me know if there is anything I can, and I know if there was you would have asked.

Be at peace Jacq.

 :asian:


----------



## Kenpo Mama

.


----------



## Cruentus

.


----------



## Hollywood1340

.


----------



## tshadowchaser

.


----------



## Feisty Mouse

.


----------



## Shaddykat

.


----------



## Mace

.


----------



## KenpoGirl

The viewing for Jacquline Nemeth is at Needham Funeral Home, 520 Dundas Street, London, Ontario, Canada  Phone #519-434-9141

 Viewing is on Wednesday Thursday with the funeral on Friday. If you want any more detailed infomation please contact me privately.

  Dot
  :asian:


----------



## Kenpodoc

.


----------



## Drifter

.


----------



## Shodan

.


----------



## Bill Lear

Please send my sincere condolences to Doug for the loss of his wife. Jacquline was a wonderful, and good woman. She will be missed.


----------



## MJS

. :asian:


----------



## Klondike93

.


----------



## jfarnsworth

Doug my sincere condolences. 

 :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7

_IN LOVING MEMORY OF_:

JACQUELINE NEMETH....*(Doug's Wife)

BORN
  September 5, 1965
  Brantford ,  Ontario
**
 PASSED AWAY
**March 13, 2005
  At her home at age 39 years, 6 months 8  days

VIEWING
 Thursday - March 17, 2005 @ 2:00 pm
**  St. Anne's Anglican  Church ( Byron )
  1344 Commissioners St. W.
  London, Ontario*
*
FUNERAL SERVICE
Friday - March 18, 2005 @ 2:00 pm
  St. Anne's Anglican  Church ( Byron )
  1344 Commissioners St. W.
  London, Ontario

  Rev.  Peter Wickerson Officiating

  Needham Funeral Service
 520 Dundass St.
 London, Ontario N6B1W6
  Phone: 519-434-9141

* :asian:


----------



## dubljay

.


----------



## Michael Billings

There are never any words that make the loss of a loved one better.  I will keep Doug and his wife in my thoughts and prayers.

 -Michael


----------



## arnisador

.


----------



## Matt

.


----------



## KenpoGirl

I spoke briefly with Doug last night at the viewing, there were A Lot of people there. Mostly they were laughing but you could see the tears and the attempts to wipe them away. 

 Doug as strong as ever showing a smile and a joke but, you could see it in his eyes, exhaustion and deep deep sadness. I spoke to him of the extensive network of friends and family, and about the guest book, he said it went from 2 hits a day to 1200 hits a day. He asked that I send everyone his thanks and that he would do his best to come online and respond in person. 

  Dot

  P.S.  if you want an example of his love, go to the guest book he has posted a message to his wife.  {have a tissue handy}
Guestbook


----------



## Rich Parsons

I made the visitation on Thursday night. I am glad I went, I had the chance to see some picutres from Jacq's life before I had the pleasure of meeting her.

Her family was really impressed with the martial arts community, and that we would send words of hope and condolences, and travel to be with another. Jacq's parents were really impressed, that people from across the continent were willing to do such for their child. I am glad we were able to do something to help, during this time of sadness.

I also attended the funeral. We showed up at 1:50 for the 2:00 PM funeral. The church was full, standing room only and people were lined up out the door. Doug saw me and Jay and his wife and some others, and he came out and walked us up to the family section. We squeezed in and stood, and Doug moved to sit with his father in law. It was a real nice ceremony with tears all around, with lots of good people saying how their life had been made better by the presence of Jacq.

The reception afterwards was very nice, Hot Tea and fruit juices and some snack sandwiches and snack foods. People were able to talk and say hi to Doug and his extended family.

I just wanted to pass this on to those who knew Doug and or visited the website or vistied or called Doug and Jacq. It meant a lot to them and to their family. 

Peace 
 :asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl

I too was at the furneral on Friday, arriving right at 2:00, as Rich said it was chock full spilling out the door I was one of about 20 people standing just outside.  The others and I were more than happy to at least be a presence there for Doug and Jacquiline.  Sadly I couldn't stay for the wake, as I had to get back to work.

I heard bits and pieces of the cerimony, and regretted missing the eulogies, but things quieted down outside enough for me to hear parts of Doug's eulogy to his wife, which was read by the minister.  I hoped someone would print it so that I could read what I missed and to my delight Doug did print it in Jacqui's guestbook.  I have copied it below, as a perfect example of this man's love for his wife.  

God bless you Doug, for standing by her side and showing Jacqui how much you loved her ever day of her too short life.

Dot 

----------------

_Fore Jacq: 

Once upon a time in a kingdom far, far, away there lived a Princess. 

Except, she didn't know she was. 

Everyone who saw her or knew her, immediately knew she was. They tried to tell her, but alas, she wouldn't believe them. 

She was kind to a fault. Every life she touched was graced with happiness merely by her presence. Anger melted like dew on morning summer grass when she smiled at it. 

The Princess, who was but did not know it, met a Frog one day. This Frog was not beautiful. The Frog was not the kind of person that people thought the Princess would love. 

But she did. 

No one knew why, but if the Princess, who thought she wasn't, loved the Frog then she must have seen something in the Frog that others could not see. 

Indeed, as time went by, the Frog did not turn into a handsome prince with a single kiss. But with many kisses and much love given the Frog became a man. A man who swore upon all he had that he would love the Princess forever, even if she didn't know she was a 
Princess. 

The man embarked upon many campaigns, all in the name of the Princess, who, by the way, thought she wasn't. Each time he returned home he discovered that her love was his heart's desire. Soon he left behind his search for great treasures for her because she was the 
greatest treasure he could have. 

When the Princess, who thought she wasn't, became ill there arose a great cry among the people whose lives she had touched. Many gifts were sent, Rallies held. Prayers to anyone who would listen. 

Through it all the Princess, who didn't know she was, smiled. When people came to visit she smiled and touched them. Troubles soon melted away and they left happy and in love with their Princess, even though she thought she wasn't. 

The Frog who was turned to man through the love of the Princess, who thought she wasn't, learned that the greatest gift that people can give, is simply to be a light to others who have trouble finding their way. Sometimes a simple touch, a smile, and lots of love could do anything. 

So he set out to pass this lesson onto others the same way the Princess, who by the way didn't think she was, had done it. Simply by being a mirror of her light for others. When people asked him where his light came from he said, 

"The Princess who didn't know she was, except, she is." 
_


----------



## Cthulhu

.


----------



## hardheadjarhead

.


----------



## Baoquan

.


----------



## MJS

. :asian:


----------



## Dougie

Just got my account re-activated by Bob and wanted to drop a note here to say thank you to everyone who supported my Wife through the last year and to everyone who visited the visitation and funeral.

I wish I had more to say but sometimes I think the silence between the words works best.

Again...thank you all.


----------



## Gin-Gin

. :asian:


----------



## Yari

.


----------



## modarnis

.


----------



## Clive

.


----------



## Jade Tigress

.


----------



## Ceicei

.


----------

